# Couple o' shooter recipes



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

Here are a couple of shooters we served at our Halloween Party. They're both very easy to make and can be replenished quickly. Definitely good party starters. Liquid Halloween Fun!

Chocolate Cake (we called this "Essence of Halloween")
3/4 oz. Citron Vodka
3/4 oz. Frangelico

Combine in a shotglass. It's optional to serve with a small, sugar-coated lemon wedge. These were a huge hit. They really, really taste like chocolate cake!

"Draught of Death"
1/2 oz. Blavod Vodka
3/4 oz. Bols Black Raspberry liqueur

Combine in a shotglass. These were fun because of the black vodka, but they tasted a lot like cough syrup. We'll probably try regular raspberry liqueur next time.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The chocolate cake one sounds fantastic!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

They both sound good 

try a syrup maybe -Ribena (a concentrated currant syrup)


----------



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

My wife and I always serve the chocolate cake shots at our "drunkin karaoke" parties. If you've never tried them... WOW, just like chocolate cake. We use 1/2 vodka, 1/2 frangelica in a shot glass. drink the shot then eat a sugar coated lemon wedge. If you feel something cold on your shoulder, it's probably the floor...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I tried these at our Round Robin party last night and I used those chocolate shot cups you can buy..They liked them..but I did not use the lemon wedge..tried that before the party and I didn't see the need for it. It didn't make a dif in taste.
thanks MadB


----------



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey all. I told the Queen T everyone was saying the lemon made no difference... Well she said I'm DISLEXIC! You are supposed to eat the sugar and lemon first then do the shot. I tried it and stand corrected. It didn't taste like chocolate cake with the shot first... Enjoy and Happy New Year


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Actually I did try it both ways and Still found no need for the lemon wedge ( I'll use those for lemon drop shots)
I did however add slightly more fran then vodka ..It tastes like german choc cake to me.
A good shot but not one I would use regular


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I like shots and would like to have a shot table at our next party!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I like these with Jim Beam instead of JD...

*666*
1 part Sambuca
1 part Jack Daniels
1 part Tequila

Very hot and spicy, just like the Devil likes it!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

a couple of these will kick your butt...

*ACID*
1 oz Bacardi 151 proof rum
1 oz Wild Turkey, 101 proof

Pour the rum in first then the WT and chase it with a Coke.


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow, they all sound yummy and best of all strong!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ish 
your 666 sounds great I think that will be my next try
i should look now and see if I have any sambuca I think I do
might even try it now , it's snowing like a mofo here ..not going anywhere


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Holy crap Ish, your trying to kill me..
It is good but oooh potent...

I have some mcguillicuddy cherry, I think that will go good with the sambuca also.


----------

